# Found a hard lump on Left Side..Scared.



## 21666

I hope there is someone out there kind enough to respond to me.I found a hard painless lump on the left side of my belly?!I am having a bad bout of IBS these past several days, so I don't know if that is related?Ironically, all my agony is coming from my left side..bloating, gassy... the usual.Of course, I search the net.. and it comes up with a person in my age group who had a lump on her left side, had tests done, nothing found, til had an emergency, then she was diagnosed with Stage IV cancer. Yeah, just want I wanted to hear, now I am worrying my fool head off.Sorry for the long post. I would truly appreciate any advice or info..ThanksSueK


----------



## eric

Susan, can you see a doc soon.I am not sure what to tell you here, perhaps you have a muscle knot. But you should see a doc and have it looked at if it doesn't subside.Good luck


----------



## 13540

there is only a few things on your left side spleen stomach etc..some times you get lumps of fat ect are a hernia i know what your feeling right now!!!!I freaked out when my belly button popped out had a marble sized ball pop out come to find out i had a navel hernia so when it pops out it hurts a little and i just push it back in!!THe surgen that looked at it said iam ok for now but if it bothers me they can fix it i was really scared thinking it was cancer they have a rare navel cancer the kills you in 11 months how did you think when i found that out by googling my axiety was off the roof i told here about that type of navel tumor and i was worried bad and she said i have been in this field for 30 years and she said she has only seen two of that type of navel cancer in her life there is a name for it but forgot the name but i have read most lumps found on people are none cancer most are fat are musle knots...


----------



## Lagomorph

This may sound strange, but I can feel the poop (or sometimes gas) in the lower left quadrant of my abdomen a short time before I have a bm. I'll add that I am a thin person.


----------



## Screamer

Susan, I get a hard lump that's kinda like a thin sausage shape on each side of my belly (kinda just in from the hip bone). They actually cause a lot of pain and kinda feel like a major bout of trapped gas or something. I went to my GP with them (after many visits of them disappearing every time I got there) and he sent me off for a hernia check. Turned out I don't have one so we're at a bit of a loss as to what they are but they happen at least twice a month for a few days at a time. Try not to panic but do go and see your doctor about them. Hang in there, I know they suck!


----------



## 21666

Thanks all for the replies, I really appreicate it...I have an appt. with my GI doctor tomorrow, so I will see what he says.Screamer, I hope that is all it is. My anxiety is so in overdrive, its ridiculous.I will let you know what the Dr. said.Thanks for the support!SueK


----------



## 16392

I posted this somewhere else a short time ago, but think it is relevant here:Just speaking from my own experience:Extreme pain in left and middle abdomen can be from un-emptied feces. Even if you go to the potty and pass something semi-soft, you may still have a back-up of harder waste. I just had a bout with this problem for 3-4 days and was totally miserable. Friday night I took a Senna tablet (very mild natural vegetable laxative) and lo-and-behold, Saturday morning I started a 6 time jaunt to the â€œout-houseâ€ and after that was over the pain and the hardness in my colon was gone.Hope this is of some help.







Full steam ahead!!!


----------



## 23677

I have posted about this many times, but once more may help someone new. You do not have to be skinny for this procedure. Lie on your back with your legs straight out & uncrossed & slightly apart.Feel down the left just under your the point of your ribcage & work your way down your abdomen & inside the pelvis with the tips of your right hand.The chances are you will find a series of lumps & bumps along the descending colon which otherwise feels like a soft pipe, (which it is) By manipulating these lumps & repeatedly working your way down this area & alternating with gentle clockwise massage over the whole abdomen it is possible to not only remove these lumps by release of gas , but to also have a bowel movement within 20 minutes or so.What you have managed to do is break the spasms associated with lower bowel IBS (albeit temporarily) & stimulate peristaltic action. This exercise can be well worth doing every morning before rising or after emptying the bladder if it is full.


----------



## abhinavabhi

Susan, Did u find out what was the issue? Any relief. I am having the same problem. Ibs symtoms and painless lump in left side of back.


----------

